# ROUBAIX elite...weight



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

So, I emailed specialized earlier today, and here's the deal.. 
The double weighs in at 19 lbs 13 oz, the triple at 20 lbs 7 oz

I was "hoping" 18's high 17 since its carbon...but was expecting 19's

Where is the cheapest spot to shave 8-16oz???? Just out of curiosity

Phats


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

phatkid77 said:


> So, I emailed specialized earlier today, and here's the deal..
> The double weighs in at 19 lbs 13 oz, the triple at 20 lbs 7 oz
> 
> I was "hoping" 18's high 17 since its carbon...but was expecting 19's
> ...


It won't be cheap, but the cheap_est_ upgrade you can make to save an appreciable amount of weight are wheelsets. Just keep in mind that shaving 250g's (just under 9 oz) will cost hundreds and the payoff in performance is negligible. 

And beware, claims usually are inflated even more than prices.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good enough...
Not sure what I think about the 25cc tires??

Nor do I like the look of the increased spoke count...probably a good think @235lb

Phats


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

phatkid77 said:


> Good enough...
> Not sure what I think about the 25cc tires??
> 
> Nor do I like the look of the increased spoke count...probably a good think @235lb
> ...


I don't like the OEM tires on the Roubaix. There are far better choices in 25's.

If you weigh 235, then your minimum spoke count should be 32h, but 36h would be better. In light of that fact, I suggest you don't save weight at the wheelsets. 

Back to tires, you may want to consider these (if they'll fit):
http://www.rei.com/product/784578?c...ferralID=248652f6-6133-11de-a19a-000423c27407


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I would consider weight shavings on the bike after you've shaved weight from your body. Seriously. I weigh what you weigh and I'm not even beginning to think about changing the weight of the bike until I get under 200 lbs. As far as I'm concerned, a lighter bike won't make bit of difference if I'm not as light as I can be.

Just curious, do you even have the bike yet?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

my roubaix elite actually weighed in at just over 22 pounds in a 54 compact, that was with a simple wireless bike computer pedals and small lights in the handle bar plugs, the avatar saddle is very comfortable but heavy, i changed it to the new light weight alias, the seat post is an absolute pig, i changed that to a kcnc tri pro lite, the wheelset is pretty heavy i changed them to some ultegra sl's, big difference in the hubs, the bike rolls a lot better and smoother on the ultegra hubs,

those upgrades brought me to 19 pounds on the dot, other heavy parts??? the stem is heavy, the cassette is heavy, the crank could be heavy, im not sure about that one but im guessing it probably is, the no name brakes are actually surprisingly light and work well, i'll be leaving those, anyway even in its stock form the bike is really nice, so comfortable so stable, so fast, youll love it


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

My buddy has a roubaix elite and was able to get the bike down to 16.25 complete with 1 bottle cage. Everything except the frame on that bike is heavy. Wheelset would be the quickest way to shave some weight but also the bar/stem/controls are very heavy since they use the gel phat padding etc... You can make it light but it will cost you. He practically changed everything on the bike except for the frameset. Good luck.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

I get the bike friday hopefully...
I won't be shavin weight off me unless I do a bodybuikding show..even then I still hope to be 196-205lb

Phats


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Darkest_fugue...what did each of those cost you??
I've read this seat is like 300gm!!!! Damn near a pound...wants to be comfortable

Phats


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I don't like the OEM tires on the Roubaix. There are far better choices in 25's.
> 
> If you weigh 235, then your minimum spoke count should be 32h, but 36h would be better. In light of that fact, I suggest you don't save weight at the wheelsets.
> 
> ...


I go 245 pounds and ride Ksyrium SL's on my Tarmac Pro. I would say you can still save a bit of weight and gain in performance with some lighter wheels. The Neuvations held up for me well when I was running 280 pounds, too. Good product at a very competitive price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I go 245 pounds and ride Ksyrium SL's on my Tarmac Pro. *I would say you can still save a bit of weight and gain in performance with some lighter wheels. *The Neuvations held up for me well when I was running 280 pounds, too. Good product at a very competitive price.


Of course he can, but at a price. And for what? Maybe 1/10 of a second faster average speed? 

My advice was given taking a number of factors into consideration. The OP's weight, a measure of confidence that the wheelset would be reliable, the fact that he hasn't gotten his bike yet, and has indicated in other posts that he didn't ride regularly. And finally, the performance 'pay back' for any weight savings. Negligible.

Here's an example and I will admit it it hardly a scientific one. I have a stock Tarmac Comp w/ RS-10's. I purchased Easton EA70's for another bike, but wanted to try them on my Tarmac. The same 20 mile course that I did the day before (with the RS-10's installed) and averaged in the low 20's (MPH), I averaged in the low 20's with the Easton's. I think it _was_ 1/10th of a MPH faster. And actually, even that difference might be attributed as much to the Conti's on the Eastons as the 250g weight loss on the wheelsets.

My point here is that any payback from weight savings is very small. The same motor is pushing us up that same hill, except our wallets are a little lighter from the $$ spent on bling.

End of mini rant.


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not very cost effective to try and change a mid-level bike into a featherweight. I have the Roubiax Comp Compmact, which is the same frame. If I wanted to lose 3 pounds on my bike I would sell the bike and get something better as a next step, or just lose 3 pounds myself (I'm about 165).

The one change I made was to switch the RS10s for Neuvation R28 SL4s. This was a great upgrade and immediately better on the climbs, but I ride in very hilly Seattle. I can tell you if I make a bigger weight change than the wheel switch by removing the bag carrying my tools and a tube (about a pound), I can't feel the difference on the bike at all when I ride. So I am skeptical that trying to shave off a few grams will affect my 35-55 mile regular weekend rides at all.

I went a little backwards recently and changed the Toupe Gel for a Fizik Alinante saddle. I gained 50 grams here, but it was worth it for longer rides.

I think I will upgrade the shifters, not for for weight, but because I don't like the feel of the 105s nearly as much as my last set of Ultegras. Will probably go for the 7801s.

Finally, I found that the granny gear on my compact double with the SRAM 11-28 cassette that came with the bike is just as easy as my previous triple, bike, so that's an easy way to lose a chunk of weight.

Bruce


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Can anyone confirm..I read my current rh w550 are around 1800gm, and the mavic are close to 2200gm??
That's almost 1lb... The shimanos seemed fine so far, and I like how they rolled as well


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I meant no challenge to the fact that the gains will probably be minimal, at least in a numbers sense. However, an inexpensive, high-quality wheel set can make a sustantial difference in the "feel" of the bike, IMO. I can't back that up with any numbers, but as becseattle said, there is a noticeable difference in the feel of a bike with 1700 gram wheels, as opposed to one with a 2200 gram wheel set. Also, I have ridden the Shimano wheels, and at my weight, found them to be a great deal more flexible, and less confidence-inspiring than the Neuvations.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

And an inexpensive, high quality 1700gm wheel would be? And how much?

I was going to pester the shop to see if they would give me a trade in credit on the mavics and get shimano ultegra SL?? Looked to be around $500 usd..not sure up here in canada

Phats

Mmmmmmm, those neuvations appear very nice!!!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

ive got the ultegra sl wheelset on my 09 elite, biggest difference is not the weight but how the hubs roll, much smoother than the stock specialized hubs, your a big guy though theyre a low spoke wheel set you might be better off with a 32 spoke ultegra hub open pro set or maybe just change out the stock hubs to ultegra because the stock wheelset on the elite is basically bomb proof anyway, what i would do is ride the bike as it is for 1000 miles or so and thatll give you a good idea what you want to keep and what youd like to change, thats what i did, and as i said even the stock bike works well


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks again...that's what I'm going to do, ride them and see.. I think I like the way the shimano r550, seems nice...and they r low spoke count..no issues on my 200km voyage...lol
My research last nite also revealed the bike of the tcr has cxp22....so, fack it...clearly I am thinking too much.....imagine..lol

Thanks again...although I am tempted @ spending .$400 on neuvations 

Phats


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

Average cost of lightening the 19-20lb road bike is about $1 per gram or about $500 per lb.
Cheapest way to do so getting lighter tires and tubes, 700x23c tires usualy weigh 200-220grams, 700x25c tires weigh 235-260g for kevlar beads. regular tubes weigh aboout 100g and light ones about 75g. 
IMO weight savings from rider are more noticable and more rewarding. Just go and ride your current setup, if something wears out and/or breaks then upgrade it, also remember that 2.4lbs are a lot weight savings on the bike it is only 1% of total weight of the rider/bike 240lbs, hence for example on climbs you will be 1% faster with setup that is 2.4lbs lighter., i.e. instead of climbing hill in 10 min, you will do it in 9min 54 sec, which is insignificant unless you are a pro rider.


----------

